# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  आप के लिए सपाट पेट पाने के आसान उपाय

## Krishna

ये सच है वजन कम करने के लिए मेहनत की जरूरत होती है। और आप वह मेहनत करना नहीं चाहते। तो, आप इन आसान टिप्स को आजमाइये। इन्हें अपनाने के लिए आपको न तो कड़ी आहार योजनाओं का पालन करना होगा और न ही आपको जिम में जाकर घंटों पसीना ही बहाना होगा। और यदि आप इन टिप्स को श*िद्दत से अपना पाये तो अगली बार आपको बीच पर अपनी टी-शर्ट उतारने में बिलकुल शर्म महसूस नहीं होगी।
*
पैदल चलें*वजन कम करने के लिए पैदल चलना आसान और आधार उपाय है। सुबह-शाम कम से कम 45 मिनट तक तेज चाल से पैदल चलने से वजन कम करने में काफी मदद मिलती है। इससे आपकी एबडोमन मांसपेश*ियों को वजन कम करने  में काफी मदद मिलती है। वे धीरे-धीरे स्वयं ही वसा घटाने के मोड में आ जाती हैं। और इसके साथ ही आपको नये -नये लोगों से मिलने का मौका मिलता है, सो अलग।

----------


## Krishna

................................................

----------


## Krishna

*तैराकी या बॉक्सिंग क्लॉस ज्वाइन करें*आपका पेट काफी निकला हुआ है। तो, इसे कम करने का एक आसान तरीका यह है कि आप स्वयं को किसी खेल के साथ जोड़ लें। अगर आप तैराकी और बॉक्सिंग जैसे खेल इन्जॉय करते हैं, तो इनमें शामिल हो जाएं, तो इससे बेहतर और दूसरा कुछ नहीं हो सकता। इन खेलों से आपकी मांसपेश*ियां लंबी और मजबूत होती हैं। इसके साथ ही पेट और कमर भी टोन अप होती हैं। इतना ही नहीं, अगर आप अपने मनपसंद काम करते हैं, तो थकान और आलस भी आपको नहीं सताता। 

*हंसते-हंसते वजन घटाइये*जी, यह मजाक की बात नहीं है। अगर आप यह सोचते हैं कि योग बोर और बहुत ज्यादा शांत है, तो आप योग का नया रूप आजमा सकते हैं। आप लाफ*िंग योगा को अपनाइये। आप यू्ट्यूब पर ऑनलाइन भी इसकी क्लास देख सकते हैं। हंस*ते-हंसते वजन घटाने का यह तरीका बेहद मजेदार है। आपको शायद महसूस न होता हो, लेकिन जब आप हंसते हैं, तो आपकी एब्स की मांसपेश*ियों का व्यायाम होता है।

----------


## Krishna

*बैठे-बैठे करें व्यायाम*आलसी लोगों के लिए यह बहुत काम की टिप है। ड्राइविंग कर रहे हों या फिर बैंच पर बैठकर यूं ही किसी का इंतजार कर हों, तो अपनी कमर को हमेशा सीधा रखें। आगे की ओर झुककर न बैठें। एक बार जब आप ऐसा करते हैं, तो अपने कंधे को आगे-पीछे करते रहें। एब्डॉमिनल को ऊपर की ओर खींचें। महसूस करें कि आपकी पेट की मांसपेश*ियों में खिंचाव पड़ रहा है। भले ही यह टिप आपको मामूली लगे, लेकिन यह है बहुत काम की।

----------


## Krishna

*नमक का सेवन कम करें*आपको जंक फूड और बीयर बहुत पसंद है, तो आप एक काम कर सकते हैं। अपने आहार में से नमक का सेवन कम करें। नमक का सेवन कम करने का अर्थ है कि आप सोडियम की मात्रा घटायें। इससे आपके पेट को आराम मिलेगा, वह फूला हुआ नहीं रहेगा। तो पेट की चर्बी कम करने का यह स्मार्ट तरीका है।

सेहत आपकी है, तो खयाल भी तो आप ही को रखना पड़ेगा। जरूरी है कि आप इन छोटी-छोटी बातों का खयाल रखें और देखें कि आपको कैसे फायदा होता है।

----------

